# ?!!!

## Scorpio77

!    ?        ?        ?

----------

,   :   ,    .     .        .        :    " ",      ,        ,  "" ,       ,          .             :   -,         100%.

----------

> !    ?        ?        ?


   .   . 
 ,    , ,    .   .

----------

**, 


> " ",


 "" )




> :   -,         100%.


  , ...   ?   -  ,  .     ,  . ,          .      .

----------


## 1

-      .   !        :Smilie:

----------


## -

1.  
2.     
3.   "   ?" (  )     ,    , . 
   ,    .       .              ,     (..     10 ,     ,    ,  ).       ,     ,     . 
   .            80 , ..           (,  2008).     , ..     80 ,         240    .     -  ,    ,     . 

           ,   - .        -   -  :    ,         .

   "      ?"    " ,   "  "    " -    ,  ,    .

      ,    ,        .      .

----------


## Nattaha

* -*,   :Smilie: 
    21.01.2010 -     ,   -  ... ,    240   :Cool:     ,      ???
      .         ...    ,    -  ...     80  -    :Frown:

----------


## -

Nattaha, . 
      ,   ,  .    ,                ,     "" .

     ,    ,          ?    .    -  "" . -     ))). ,   .     ! )))

  -      ,      , ,  .   . Scorpio77 ,            .   ,      ,       . 

 (  ), , ,        .       .      -       ,   .    - -    ,         .      -   ,  ,    . , , "" .    , . 

..    -     "" ,    .   -   .

----------

,         . 

   ,  ,            ,    ,     .

----------


## Nattaha

-     ,     :Smilie: 
  -    )))))))))

----------

,      , .     Deloitte,     2  KPMG,   .     ,       -    ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

.  .           .    : "    ?"     .   ,        .         ,  ?    ,      .

----------

